# What kind of crab is this.



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

While hiking in Japan I came across these crabs in the forest. I though maybe it was a vampire crab but then I realized that they live in a more tropical area. Here is a picture of it..... Don't worry I didn't hurt him he was just being a little camera shy, and needed a little motivation.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't help you identify him, but he is a cool little guy!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't really know, but it looks like a Christmas Island crab.

Google Image Result for http://www.theplastiki.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Red_Crab_Christmas_Island.jpg

Deb


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

This may help identify it. http://arthroinfo.org/pdfs/31461/31461.pdf you can check for images of the species in the paper and see if you can get a match. 

Ed


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

So what you guys are telling me is that its a pokeman? lol jk. Its frontal structure is different from the Christmas Island crab, at a glance it does look alot like it though. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

